# Burmese Baby



## coastal (Sep 9, 2010)

Pictured is one of our animals eating Mazuri and cactus, and yes its in the studbook.


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow so cute - I love Burmese star!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice pattern! I hope as he grows, you will in the future do a post showing his now shell pattern and then how it looks when he is more grown up.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow what a neat pattern 
Great pic!


----------



## samstar (Sep 12, 2010)

It looks lovely and very relaxed.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish there were more of these to go around. I have the perfect climate for them too. Very nice pic.


----------



## hali (Sep 12, 2010)

owww gorgeous xxx


----------



## coastal (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have a nice little "herd" of youngsters. That photo was taken when I got him which was some time back. I will post other photos from time to time. I have another group on the way...if your looking for Platynota PM me.


----------



## samstar (Sep 13, 2010)

Can I ask how much did you pay for it?


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 14, 2010)

My redfoot eats mazuri just like yours does...with the legs out stretched :]


----------



## Homerist (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah my star love mazuri too!


----------



## fred gaal (Sep 25, 2010)

coastal said:


> Thanks guys, I have a nice little "herd" of youngsters. That photo was taken when I got him which was some time back. I will post other photos from time to time. I have another group on the way...if your looking for Platynota PM me.


Very nice platynota you have, how many do you keep?
I'm very glad that I can agree its a great species, I did get my one 4
2 weeks ago, realy great.

Can you post pics from the shell, because mine look to have 2 different pattern, I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## fred gaal (Sep 26, 2010)

Here the 2 different shell pattern I talked about.
This one lookes like yours, the lines are all connectet






And this one have more spots between the lines.
I hope you understand how I mean it, its a bit difficult for me
to explane it in English






Here a picture from the 4


----------



## fred gaal (Sep 26, 2010)

Here the pictures.
This one lookes like yours, the lines are all conectet






And this one have spots between the lines.
I hope you now what I mean, its a bit difficult to explane in english






Here a picture from the 4





Sorry, I thought the post was not placet, so I did it a secound time.


----------



## samstar (Sep 26, 2010)

They just look so beautiful, wish I had a Burmese Star.


----------



## coastal (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, I have animals similar to the 2 animals your talking about with the "dots". These you could say have more of a rosette now but with age and growth most of the bars will eventually grow in to connect all be it faint in some. They sure can eat, mine would have that tile cleaned up in no time flat. You have some nice animals in that group!


----------



## coastal (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a group shot of the Platynota:


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow. What is that? About a $10,000 photo?

They are exquisite. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## coastal (Oct 1, 2010)

Not quite that much Tom. More animals expected from the same lines here and a few others later in the year.


----------



## fred gaal (Oct 2, 2010)

coastal said:


> Here is a group shot of the Platynota:



Thanks for the picture, yours look great, they are cb in the USA or from thailand?
I see two different types of stars in your group.
When you take the three below in the picture, the one in the middel has no spots where the stars start.
I did read there are 2 types, 1 with small lines and the other with wide lines and they also have a other day rhythm.
I'm very curious if we will have both?


----------



## coastal (Oct 3, 2010)

These are CBB USA stud book animals in the picture. There's just one Platynota, everyone has their way of differentiating between animals that are the same species but look different. We call them high yellow in the states, I'm not aware of any other terms used.


----------



## fred gaal (Oct 5, 2010)

I did take a picture from a picture in a magazine(sorry its not a good one my scan is not working), as you see these two platynota look realy different.
The author is also telling that the ones with the small lines are more morning and night active, and the ones with the wide lines are more day active.
I official there is only one type off platynota I think its interesting to look how it will work out.
It could be like the Red foot, they are official one species but cherry heads are a lot different from the others.


----------



## coastal (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not aware of any difference in activity based on the appearance of the animals markings. Although one could speculate that assumption based on the amount of light and ability to blend in. Where the animals more active in the day would have more yellow markings to blend in better with the suns rays. The opposite true for early morning night activity when there is less available light from the sun. All that said I still find it hard to be true. I would bet this book is old. Anyone else here have any feedback on this.


----------



## fred gaal (Oct 5, 2010)

The article is from 2006, by a German : Hans-Jurgen Bidmon, and a 
American : Ralph Hoekstra.
The magazine has a good name, but I agree I beleef it when I see it, but still interesting for me.


----------



## coastal (Oct 5, 2010)

A quick google search on the American name turend this up:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/05/18/AR2007051800023.html

Enough said...


----------

